# Shocking prediction by Trump insider



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't quite know what to make of this because it's being reported in the New York Times. Tony Scharwtz, who co-wrote "The Art of the Deal" with Donald Trump, is predicting that Trump will resign.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/18/opinion/sunday/president-trump-resignation.html


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I read it, now I vomit.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Trump will never resign.. I just don't believe it, he has too much pride to quit.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Simply can't imagine what he has been through. After all he
has been through why quit? I would agree he might if it was that
or prison. We all know how easy it would be for him (any of us)
to break a law. He will get no mercy. No breaks. Probably the
only thing he could get is resign or else.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Methinks it is wishfull thinking---


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@TG is correct. Trump made a 100 percent commitment and I believe that he will work his hind end off to do his very best for America. God Bless him because the rest of government has their long knives out waiting to plunge them into his back. That includes both parties and the deep state.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I don't quite know what to make of this because it's being reported in the New York Times. Tony Scharwtz, who co-wrote "The Art of the Deal" with Donald Trump, is predicting that Trump will resign.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/18/opinion/sunday/president-trump-resignation.html


He was the ghost writer on the book but more recently he was a coordinator for the Hillary Clinton campaign. And he did it for free.

Do you trust what he says now?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn't know that. Sounds like more fake news, I guess.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If Trump leaves before his s time, it'll be because he was found with three rounds to the back of his head and a typed suicide note in his pocket. It'll be signed HRC with a line drawn through it, corrected with DJT.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> If Trump leaves before his s time, it'll be because he was found with three rounds to the back of his head and a typed suicide note in his pocket. It'll be signed HRC with a line drawn through it, corrected with DJT.


Absolutely correct....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I do believe he is having trouble dealing with DC. Just like Jesse Ventura. No one wants to work with the outsider.. i want DC to fall on its face,before Trumps time is up.
Watching House of Cards proves DC is full of corruption and back door deals.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

he's not only got the agenda figured for his second administration and the 2024 elections - he has the 2032 elections in sight for one of his boys .... he won't be firing himself anytime soon


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

It was from tne New York Times not a paper noted for being truthful or really in search of the truth


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

fish-wrap


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Denton said:


> If Trump leaves before his s time, it'll be because he was found with three rounds to the back of his head and a typed suicide note in his pocket. It'll be signed HRC with a line drawn through it, corrected with DJT.


If that weren't considered possible in the fertilizer mind of HRC it would be hilarious.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Fake news! Not going to happen. Trump will stay the course and MAGA. They will attempt to assasinate him. I hope they are not successful. George soros is an evil creature.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

He won't resign, he has to big an ego. Now, run out on his feet or carried feet first....................


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

All BS


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmmm, the NYT, if you roll a piece of it into a ball several times, it will soften it up so you can use it for toilet paper. I hope this helps answer any questions about the above said article.....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sometimes I actually think trump says and pays someone to say negative crap about him or he actually bait's by putting little tid bits of of info out so the media and such think they got some huge news -personally I think he is playing with it and having some fun at their expense.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> sometimes I actually think trump says and pays someone to say negative crap about him or he actually bait's by putting little tid bits of of info out so the media and such think they got some huge news -personally I think he is playing with it and having some fun at their expense.


I agree, I think he is also discrediting them.


----------

